# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Software development questions!

## existenceproduct

Hey all,

I just got admitted for the healthcare software development services.

I've gained interest in tech and transferred all of my credits to the curriculum.

From somebody with little to no experience in tech/coding, what should I study beforehand?

I plan on going the java route.

Would code academy be good to study with?

----------


## wolle

> I just got admitted


What is the nature of your admission? You provide a link to what seems to be an outsourcing company. Have you become a subcontractor to this company and now want to know what you need to study to take on software development work from them?

----------

